# Verzollung unter 22 Euro? Probleme mit dem Zollamt...



## DerKabelbinder (18. September 2015)

*Hallo zusammen,*

wollte einfach mal fragen, ob schonmal jemand eine Sendung von außerhalb der EU bestellt hat, die trotz Warenwert unter 22 Euro verzollt werden sollte.
Ich habe nämlich über eBay ein kleines Alu-Case für Verstärker aus China bestellt, dass inkl. Versand (!) keine 19 Euro gekostet hat.

Heute habe ich dann ein Schreiben von der Deutschen Post bekommen:
"_Sehr geehrte Postkundin, sehr geehrter Postkunde,

wir konnten eine an Sie gerichtete Postsendung, mit Herkunft außerhalb der EU, nicht beim Deutschen Zoll zur Verzollung namelden. Ihre Sendung wurde daher bei folgendem Zollamt für Sie hinterlegt[...]_"​

Das zuständige Amt konnte mir allerdings keine genauen Infos geben, warum es nicht einfach auf direktem Wege zugestellt wurde. Ich sollte mich daher an das Hauptzollamt in Frankfurt wenden, um nähere Infos zu bekommen. Gesagt, getan... nach der Schilderung des Falles und der Aussage, man könne mir da auch keine weiteren Angaben zu machen, wurde ich dann zur nächsten Stelle (wohl einer Abfertigungsstelle des Hauptzollamtes Frankfurt) weitergeleitet. Alles noch mal erläutert, gefragt warum es zu keiner Zustellung kam und wieder herrschte Ratlosigkeit. An dieser Stelle sei wohl wieder das lokale Zollamt zuständig usw. usw... den Anruf bei der Deutschen Post, inklusive Weiterleitung an das Zollamt, habe ich mir dann mal erspart.

Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe:
keiner hat eine Ahnung, warum das Paket nicht zugestellt wurde. Die reine Mutmaßung lautet, dass womöglich keine Rechnung beiliegt (konnte allerdings von keinem der Beamten geprüft, geschweige denn bestätigt werden ).

*Nun also zur eigentlichen Problematik:*
Ich sehe es nicht ein, Bus und Bahn beanspruchen zu müssen, nur um mich vor Ort blöde anmachen zu lassen, sämtliche Formulare und Personalien vorzeigen und ggf. auch noch Gebühren für die Lagerung zahlen zu müssen (immerhin stolze 50 Cent pro Kalendertag - und wir haben Freitag, das Amt hat mittlerweile geschlossen!!).

Letzterer Kollege riet mir dazu, beim lokalen Zollamt eine Postzustellung zu veranlassen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Herren dazu bewegen sollte, dies auch zu tun.
Fernab dessen möchte ich auch keine weiteren Versandkosten zahlen - schließlich habe ich beim Händler bereits die Kosten für eine direkte Zustellung getragen.

Meine Frage wäre also, ob jemand bereits Erfahrung mit solchen Spielchen des Zollamtes machen durfte und ob es ggf. eine Alternative zu persönlichen Abholung gibt, die bei mir durch die schlechte Erreichbarkeit eben nur bedingt infrage kommt. Gibt es vielleicht irgendein Formular A38 oder ähnliches, dass mir in diesem Fall aushelfen könnte?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps und Einschätzungen sehr freuen.
Bevor ich in den sauren Apfel beiße, wollte ich wenigstens noch mal nachgefragt haben 

*Gruß,*
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Research (18. September 2015)

Lass dir das von jeder Stelle schriftlich geben. *
Bitte den Händler um eine Rechnungskopie und die Bestätigung das die Rechnung im Paket liegt.

*Mit dem Hinweis das du für das Schlamassel nichts kannst, man nicht wisse wieso das Paket nicht zugestellt wird.
DU FÜR DIE KOSTEN NICHTS KANNST. Eventuell kommst du so drum rum.


----------



## Gornadar (18. September 2015)

Ich würde gar nicht beim Zoll hantieren, sondern auf Zustellung durch die Post bestehen (also bei DHL, UPS etc. reklamieren).
Normalerweise  ist einer solchen Sendung eine Rechnung, oder aber Proforma-Rechnung  beigelegt. Wenn der Gesamtwert der Rechnung (Warenwert+Lieferkosten)  nicht größer als 22€ sind, hat die Post es dir direkt zuzustellen.
Zoll online - Internetbestellungen Wenn eine Sendung nicht für den freien Verkehr zugelassen ist, dann bekommst du eigentlich eine  Anfrage der Post, wie die Sendung abgefertigt werden soll.
Natürlich wird die Post sich ersteinmal unwissend stellen, denn die haben nun den Aufwand. Allerdings bist auch nicht du der Auftraggeber, sondern der Versender in China. Folglich müsstest du bei diesem reklamieren, der Trackt die Sendung, sieht Verzollungshindernis und wird (wenn er kundenfreundlich ist) der Sache nachgehen. Ist also aus deiner Sicht leider wirklich blöd, hier etwas ereichen zu können.

*Edit* Das Formular A 38 heißt bei uns "CN 22", wird aber überwiegend beim Export aus der EU raus genutzt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. September 2015)

Naja, ist halt ein x-beliebiger Store aus China.
Keine Ahnung, ob die sich jetzt die Muße nehmen, bei einer deutschen Stelle nachzuhaken.
Denke mal die werden die Verantwortung dann auch in die Schuhe der Post bzw. des Zollamtes schieben.
Eine Tracking-ID ist auch angegeben, beim Versandunternehmen steht allerdings nur "others".

Vielleicht rufe ich nächste Woche einfach mal bei der Post an.
Wobei ich da auch stark das Gefühl habe, dass mir das nichts bringen wird.

Hin und wieder sollen Sendungen wohl auch stichprobenartig kontrolliert werden.
Aber warum das dann den vollständigen Versand an den Kunden ausschließt, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel.

Als Beleg müsste doch eigentlich schon ein Ausdruck zur Bestellung auf eBay reichen oder nicht?
Oder muss dann noch zusätzlich ein Zahlungsnachweis und eine Originalrechnung vom Händler vorliegen?


----------



## Rayken (18. September 2015)

Falls der Versender auf dem Paket den Warenwert nicht angegeben hat, oder diesen einfach schlicht vergessen hat, darf das Zollamt jedes Paket auf Verdacht erstmal einkassieren.

_Oft wird auf dem Paket auch ein geringer Warenwert angeben um den Zoll zu umgehen, oder das Paket wird einfach  als Geschenk deklariert._

Ich habe schon öfters Sendungen aus Asien bestellt unter und auch über dem Zollwert.

Einige Sendungen gingen ungeprüft durch, bei anderen mußte ich zum Zollamt und eine Rechnung mitbringen und den Warenwert Nachverzollen wenn er den über dem Freiwert lag.

Die Gebühren für die Lagerung werden nicht sofort fällig erst nach 1 Woche oder so... ich müßte noch nie Gebühren für die Lagerung bezahlen!


----------



## Gornadar (18. September 2015)

Die ebay Bestellung wird nicht reichen. Rechnung oder Proformarechnung werden die sehen, bzw. sich davon ne Kopie machen wollen. Erhällst du ja normalerweise auch via Mail vom Versender, im Zweifelsfall einfach alles ausdrucken was du hast, dann kannst du es vielleicht glaubhaft belegen. Da erlebst du Bürokratie in ihrer Bestform. 
Aber ein kleiner Tipp, sollte sich ein Zöllner einmal quer stellen - immer nach der Rechtsgrundlage fragen und sich diese in der Zollkodex-Durchführungsverordnung zeigen lassen (ist dein Recht). 1. haben Zöllner oft auch nur eine grobe Ahnung und kennen nicht jede Kleinigkeit des Artikels und 2. allein das raussuchen kann die meisten dazu bewegen ein wenig umgänglicher zu sein und eine offensichtlich harmlose Sendung auch mal so durchzuwinken (aber immer freundlich zu denen sein, sonst hast schlechte Karten)


----------



## Rayken (18. September 2015)

eBay / Paypal Beleg + Rechnung vom Versender

Rechnung alleine reicht auch schon vollkommen aus.


Und du machst dir hier einfach einen zu großen Kopf darum.
Einfach die Unterlagen vorbei bringen dein Paket abholen und fertig.

Das Zollamt kann ja nicht wissen wie der Tatsächliche Warenwert aussieht, 
wenn da keine Rechnung am Paket dran ist.

Bei mir kam nur einmal ein Paket an , wo der Postbote das Paket nachverzollt hat, 
aber auch nur, weil da eine Rechnung am Paket klebte.


----------



## Brehministrator (18. September 2015)

Das Problem ist meiner Ansicht nach einfach das Folgende: Die Chinesischen Shops wissen ja ganz genau, dass ihre Kunden in der EU nicht so gerne Zoll bezahlen wollen, und geben deshalb eigentlich immer den Warenwert auf der Rechnung im Paket viel zu niedrig an. Habe schon öfter Komponenten/Teile im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro in China bestellt, wo dann im Paket ein Zettel lag: "Defekte Teile, 20 Euro Warenwert". Außen auf dem Paket war ein Aufkleber drauf, der nahelegte, dass der Warenwert niedrig ist, und es nix zu verzollen gibt.

Zollämter wissen inzwischen, dass sie den Angaben in/auf Paketen aus China absolut nicht trauen können, weil das reine Phantasiezahlen sind. Deshalb werden oft auch Pakete geöffnet, die laut Aufschrift nicht verzollt werden müssten, weil es eben den Verdacht gibt, dass diese Angaben falsch sind. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch richtig, denn sonst könnte man den Zoll auch gleich ganz abschaffen.

In solchen Fällen wird der "wirkliche" Verkaufspreis meistens dadurch ermittelt, dass der Empfänger auf's Zollamt fahren muss, und die ausgedruckte eBay-Rechnung bzw. einen Kontoauszug mitbringen muss. Wenn der wirkliche Verkaufspreis tatsächlich unter der Zoll-Schwelle liegt, muss man natürlich nix verzollen.

Es gibt aber leider keine Möglichkeit, an seine Sendung zu kommen, ohne zum Zollamt zu fahren. Das ist juristisch einwandfrei. Indem man im Ausland bestellt, geht man einfach das Risiko ein, auf's Zollamt fahren zu müssen.

*Keine *gute Idee ist es übrigens, die eBay-Rechnung nicht mitzubringen oder zu manipulieren/fälschen, um dem Zoll zu entgehen. Das merken die nämlich meistens, und dann wird vom Zollamt der Wert der Ware nach Tabellen abgeschätzt - und diese richten sich nach dem Deutschen Preisniveau, das natürlich ein Vielfaches über den China-Preisen liegt! Dann zahlt man am Ende oft mehr Zoll, als die Ware vorher insgesamt gekostet hat


----------



## Rayken (18. September 2015)

Die eBay Rechnung zu Manipulieren bringt ja nix, weil das kann man ganz schnell Nachprüfen anhand der eBay Artikelnr.


----------



## Brehministrator (18. September 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Die eBay Rechnung zu Manipulieren bringt ja nix, weil das kann man ganz schnell Nachprüfen anhand der eBay Artikelnr.



Jepp  War auf allgemeinere Fälle bezogen. Man kann ja auch außerhalb von eBay Sachen in China bestellen. Und wenn man für das originalverpackte Smartphone, wo noch die Schutzfolie drauf ist, mit einer Rechnung _"Defektes Gerät, 30 Euro" _ankommt, wird der Zöllner etwas skeptisch


----------



## Gornadar (18. September 2015)

Das sollte man wirklich tunlichst lassen, klingt vielleicht übertrieben, aber das wäre versuchte Steuerhinterziehung


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. September 2015)

Beruhigt euch mal, meinerseits ist hier alles lupenrein, da wird auch nichts manipuliert! 

Allerdings habe ich nur den Auszug von eBay beziehungsweise die Bestätigungsmail.
Einen Ausdruck der PayPal-Zahlung kann ich sicher auch noch ausdrucken.

Soweit schließe ich also aus euren Posts, dass ich widerwillens hinfahren und es einfach abholen sollte?


----------



## Brehministrator (18. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch mal, meinerseits ist hier alles lupenrein, da wird auch nichts manipuliert!
> 
> Allerdings habe ich nur den Auszug von eBay beziehungsweise die Bestätigungsmail.
> Einen Ausdruck der PayPal-Zahlung kann ich sicher auch noch ausdrucken.
> ...



Keine Sorge, meine Empfehlung gegen Manipulation war keineswegs irgendwie auf dich bezogen, das war nur ein genereller Hinweis für alle Mitleser hier. Ich bin öfters mal auf dem Zollamt zu Gast, und habe da in der Warteschlange vor mir schon die krassesten Geschichten miterlebt 

Wie gesagt, ich befürchte, du kommst nicht darum herum, hinzufahren, und das Ding abzuholen. Ist zwar ärgerlich wegen der Fahrtkosten, aber auch wenn man die mit auf den Warenwert draufrechnet ist es sicher immer noch preiswerter als wenn du es gleich ganz in Deutschland gekauft hättest


----------



## MetallSimon (18. September 2015)

Zollamt ist recht unproblematisch, wenn du nichts illegales hast.
Wenn du etwas im Ausland bestellst, musst du immer damit rechnen, dass die Sendung vom Zoll einkassiert wird. Das kann sein weil: a)die Rechnung fehlt b) die Zollinhaltserklärung unvollständig ist, c) dein Päckchen verdächtig aussieht oder d) einfach so.
Prozedere ist so, dass du dann eben zum Zollamt fährst, das Päkchen gemeinsam mit dem Beamten aufmachst und ihm die richtige Rechnung zeigst. Je nach Warenwert darfst du dann vielleicht noch was zahlen.


----------



## masterX244 (19. September 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Zollamt ist recht unproblematisch, wenn du nichts illegales hast.
> --SNIP--



Abgesehen von den Öffnungszeiten (ohne irgendwo urlaubsstunen oder so nehmen zu müssen bei dem wo für mein gebiet zuständig ist unmöglich) und der erreichbarkeit mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln natürlich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Lager-Gebühren, können die diese rechtlich gesehen einfordern, wenn wirklich nur eine stichprobenartige Untersuchung vorgenommen wurde bzw. einfach nichts zu verzollen ist?
Die Herren aus Frankfurt meinten, die würden entfallen. Aber man weiß ja nie, was die einem da erzählen, wenn der Fereierabend naht...


----------



## Rayken (19. September 2015)

Nein auf dem Brief, den du bekommen hast steht glaube ich auch was genaueres zu den Lagergebühren.

Diese werden nicht direkt am ersten Tag fällig sondern erst nach ein paar Tagen... ich habe den Brief 
leider nicht mehr, erinnere mich aber irgendwie an einer Woche oder so.

Wenn du es also schnell abholst fallen keine Lagergebühren an.


----------

